# How do I log in to yahoo emails when I have forgotten my password?



## FrancophileDavid

I was having a problem with pop-up ads from Microsoft for get-rich-quick schemes. They came in bunches. I contacted Microsoft and was told to reset the default settings. I did but all of my saved passwords were erased. (Fortunately I remembered this password.) Now I cannot sign in to Yahoo emails and several other sites. To sign in to the sites other than Yahoo the site needs to send me an email. 
Here is what happened when I contacted Yahoo. I clicked on forgot password and was told to follow the steps which did not work. I was then told to call Yahoo in the U.S. I cannot afford to call Yahoo from Morocco. When I clicked that the steps did not work I was asked for my email address. I went around and around in this for over an hour and then Yahoo told me I can deactivate my account and reactivate it within a thirty day period. If I deactivate my account I will lose all of my emails in my inbox, all of my archived emails and all of the sent emails I have saved (some of which are very important)
How do I get into my email account?


----------



## gendalf

FrancophileDavid said:


> I was having a problem with pop-up ads from Microsoft for get-rich-quick schemes. They came in bunches. I contacted Microsoft and was told to reset the default settings. I did but all of my saved passwords were erased. (Fortunately I remembered this password.) Now I cannot sign in to Yahoo emails and several other sites. To sign in to the sites other than Yahoo the site needs to send me an email. bazoocam ometv
> Here is what happened when I contacted Yahoo. I clicked on forgot password and was told to follow the steps which did not work. I was then told to call Yahoo in the U.S. I cannot afford to call Yahoo from Morocco. When I clicked that the steps did not work I was asked for my email address. I went around and around in this for over an hour and then Yahoo told me I can deactivate my account and reactivate it within a thirty day period. If I deactivate my account I will lose all of my emails in my inbox, all of my archived emails and all of the sent emails I have saved (some of which are very important)
> How do I get into my email account?


If I deactivate my account, I will lose all my emails in my inbox, all my archived emails, and all sent emails that I have saved.


----------

